
Python list comprehensions and the with keyword - gasull
https://medium.com/@theclarkatron/3618acb2d01?source=email-aa47b47db10b-1401140752723
======
captaincrowbar
You can do this in one line, without calling strip() twice: stripped_words =
[w for w in [w.strip() for w in words] if w]

~~~
damandumpsta
That requires two iterations through the list though, which isn't ideal

